
SensibleVision 3D Facial Recognition System - rayascott
https://findbiometrics.com/sensiblevision-3d-facial-recognition-bright-sunlight-409281/
======
PaulHoule
Actually those infrared grid things are famous for not working in bright
sunlight. For instance, the Microsoft Kinect does poorly in a brightly lit
room.

It might be that the iPhone X camera is working at closer range and the
geometry is more favorable for it, but systems that use any kind of light
projector do worse in bright sun.

